# GAY FARMING: The Newest Perversion (Warning: Graphic Description)



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2010)

_WARNING: The following is a graphic description of a horrible and depraved sexual act that ALL HOMOSEXUALS PARTAKE IN. I am only posting this here as a stern warning to any True Christian™ who uses a public restroom. Please do not read if you are under the age 18 and/or a woman. GRAPHIC DESCRIPTION FOLLOWS. Close this thread now if you do not want to read it. You have been warned._

Recently, it has been brought to my attention that there is a perverse fetish that the gay community indulges in, but you won't ever hear about it from any mainstream source. It is called "Farming". As if you thought anal sex with guys dressed up as foxes wasn't pushing the limits of sexuality enough, the gays have created a truly abominable act.

Farming, in its simplest definition, is the retrieval of stranger's feces from public toilets for personal sexual satisfaction. How it usually works is this: A gay farmer will stake out a public bathroom. This is known as a "field". They will then clog up the toilets by stuffing copious amounts of paper towels and toilet paper so that the toilet cannot flush properly.

They then wait around either inside the bathroom or outside until a stranger goes in and has to defecate. The victim tries to flush, but is unable to. The victim then leaves the bathroom, but the feces remain in the toilet bowl. Now is the time for what is known as "harvesting".

The gay will then pick up the fecal matter and place it in a plastic baggie. He takes this baggie home. From there, it is up to the whims of the disgusting pervert what to do. Some may smear it all over their face. Some may eat it. Others go as far as freezing the log so that it becomes hard, then placing a condom over it and using it as an anal dildo.

Now, can't you see why God has properly called homosexuals an abomination worthy of death??? (Lev. 20:13)

The following video is a man describing this act. It is 100% real and happening in bathrooms all across America as we speak. Please forward to 5:40 for the description of farming. You can also cut to 3:30 if you want to hear the intro and his experience, but 5:40 is where it is explained.






YouTube Video


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 24, 2010)

LOL. . .cuz said, they worship the turd. wtf.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 24, 2010)

First, you subject me to the thread with the "chick with a dick" and now this!!! You know how to play on everyone's weekness......... curiosity. I don't want to read your threads but I can't help it. You are like a bad addiction to crack. You are now responsible for making me vomit in my mouth..... not once, but twice.   I need rehab and a heavy dose of holy water. God help us all.......


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 24, 2010)

OMG! that has got to be the most sick, twisted, disgusting thing ever concieved..leave it up to those homos.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 24, 2010)

IronAddict said:


> OMG! that has got to be the most sick, twisted, disgusting thing ever concieved..leave it up to those homos.


 

Yeah...... and now those homos can serve openly in our military and bob for turds.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 24, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> Yeah...... and now those homos can serve openly in our military and bob for turds.



hah, Well when Bob finds out his turds are being hunted, look out, that m16a2has a 3 round burst capability...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> Yeah...... and now those homos can serve openly in our military and bob for turds.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 24, 2010)

Can't put my finger on it, but something about the guy in that video rubs me the wrong way.  

Like, why does he keep "accidently" walking into gay bars?  One time is a funny story.  More than once and it's intentional


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2010)

Crono1000 said:


> Can't put my finger on it, but something about the guy in that video rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> Like, why does he keep "accidently" walking into gay bars?  One time is a funny story.  More than once and it's intentional



Look who's back! Wow!


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 27, 2010)

WTF!!!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 27, 2010)

This dude reads too many Dan Brown books. 

I generally dont give a shit about anybodys problems but this guy could really benefit from a doctor or some anti depressants.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2010)

"I keep stumbling into gay bars. [...] Okay, my wife left me, but that doesn't mean I'm gay."


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2010)

Curt James said:


> "I keep stumbling into gay bars. [...] Okay, my wife left me, but that doesn't mean I'm gay."



I guess that means I can quote you on that, Curt. Enjoy the sausage!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2010)

^ Don't make me neg you. lol

That's _the professor_'s quote! SEE THE QUOTE MARKS???







"I'm comfortable with my sexuality!"


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2010)

Why, Mino?  Why???  LOL!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^ Don't make me neg you. lol
> 
> That's _the professor_'s quote! SEE THE QUOTE MARKS???
> 
> ...



Yeah, don't do it. I've never been negged before! Does it hurt? I heard it only hurts the first time, but then starts to feel good!!!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2010)

_Uncomfortable._

lol

And I meant the atmosphere! Not any activity.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Dec 27, 2010)

um this is not just a gay thing only . this is a sex act that anyone who has that fetish do . not just the gays. sorry but there has to be some objectivity in this article very slanted . is this FOX news


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 27, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Look who's back! Wow!



when someone starts posting about farming for shit, my wtf-senses start tingling and I have to make an appearance


----------



## Simply_Michael (Dec 27, 2010)

i will give it this ..gives new meaning to pooper scopper


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2010)

^ LOL

I believe the moral to this story is...


----------



## Simply_Michael (Dec 27, 2010)

now thats funny shyt  ROTFLMAO 


fecal frenzie ...get it while its hot !


also its only polite when someone drops the kids off at the pool someone picks them up . i mean u don't want them to drown


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 27, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^ Don't make me neg you. lol
> 
> That's _the professor_'s quote! SEE THE QUOTE MARKS???
> 
> ...


 NEG HIM JUST JOIN ME AND WE CAN RULE IM AS FATHER AND SON WELCOME TO THE DARKSIDE LETTER AND MEMBERSHIP INFO IS IN THE MAIL>>>>NOW NEG HIM


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> NEG HIM JUST JOIN ME AND WE CAN RULE IM AS FATHER AND SON WELCOME TO THE *GAYSIDE* LETTER AND MEMBERSHIP INFO IS IN THE MAIL>>>>NOW NEG HIM



Fixed it for you Darked Gayed God. And you know what. Don't even give me reps for it - that one's on me!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 27, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Fixed it for you Darked Gayed God. And you know what. Don't even give me reps for it - that one's on me!


----------



## SFW (Dec 27, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Darked Gayed God.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 27, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


>


----------



## SFW (Dec 27, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 27, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


>


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


>



How many dicks have you had today, Chico? My guesss is five. If it's less than five I will neg myself.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2010)

Farming aint got nothing to do with Anus Whisperers . . it's purely a Scat fetish . . 

. . anyway, most of these Farmers can be found in the confessional on Sundays


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2010)

Announcement: future Fudge Festival anonymous meetings will be held in your mom's basement every second and fourth Tuesday.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2010)

Basement is another term for dirty ass


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Basement is another term for dirty ass



Yes, for anyone who don't understand DRSE code. Basement = dirty ass

That's about all I know. 

PM The Captn' if you have any more questions, and don't forget to neg your local vortrit today!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 28, 2010)

Damn, that is kinda hot.  I wonder if there's a way to sneak into the women's bathroom to do this.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 28, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Yes, for anyone who don't understand DRSE code. Basement = dirty ass
> 
> That's about all I know.
> 
> PM The Captn' if you have any more questions, and don't forget to neg your local vortrit today!


 YEs neg vorte


----------

